

Advice about taking advice. Jason Cohen video & transcript. - marklittlewood
http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2011/08/jason-cohen-on-working-out-when-to-break-the-rules-ignore-advice-video-transcript.html

======
marklittlewood
Jason Cohen's Business of Software talk in 2010 was a cracker. As someone who
has consistently broken the rules he spoke about rules and when you might
break them.

He also offers great advice about advice. He explains why you should always
remember that advice, even from the best known and admired sources, should
always be taken in context and offers a framework for filtering the legion
sources of advice out there for entrepreneurs so that you can work out what is
appropriate for you.

A must view if you are in the habit of giving, or receiving advice!

